# Palm tamping advice



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

I've been using an adjustable palm tamper recently. My question is how do you go about making the decision to set the depth? I have a Sage Dual Boiler which comes with a little dosing tool so should I just set the depth the same as the tool? Which brings me to the next question: should I just be keeping the tamper at the same depth and changing the dose of the different beans I'm using so that the pressure is consistant?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

For the beans you use at the moment, dose and tamp normal. If you are happy with pour etc.. next time after you dose and tamp open up the palm tamper to its max and slowly put it on the puck, adjust it until edge of the tamper touches the rim of your basket. That should do it.


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks Inspector! That sounds good! Would you recommend doing the same every time I change beans?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes 👍


----------

